# cramping pains



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

hi all,
I have a wee question since Monday (day 18 of my cycle) i have had light cramping pains could this be implantation cramps x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It may be - I had severe cramping pains - and I had a BFP soon after - hoping it's a good sign for you too.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks Sheila i am hoping it is but trying not to get my hopes up to much x


----------

